# Found a pigeon and vet won't take it



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

The other day my boyfriend and I found a pigeon in our little town that we believe to be domesticated. It's white with brown markings, an orange beak, and red-ish legs. It's not banded. When we saw it outside it was walking into store fronts and standing still in the middle of pathways which isn't normal behavior for the pigeons in our area (I live in Goleta, CA and usually pigeons don't come to our part of town anyways). We decided to capture it and observe it. I also put a post on a public Facebook forum about it in case anyone knew of an owner.

The first day it had big, green, runny poops and stood still a lot looking sleepy. At one point it vomited and we recognized food in its vomit from the day before (my bf had fed it the day before we captured it). It was eating, drinking, and preening though. Today it is eating, drinking, and preening. Its poops are a little smaller now, still green and runny. There has been no vomiting today and it has been eating a lot. It preens, walks around, or eats about every 15 minutes. Otherwise it stands still with one leg up. 

It seems to be improving but we decided to take it to a vet just to make sure it's okay (specifically a cat and bird clinic). When we called they said if we brought it in they'd have to take it away from us since pigeons aren't legal as pets in our area (even though I read up on the law and they seemed legal? Maybe I misunderstood).

I'd like to take it somewhere to get a check up but I don't want them to take it away. I've owned birds my entire life but never a pigeon so I feel unsure in this particular situation. Any suggestions?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to say you have a *PET PIGEON* that is ill. They likely won't treat a feral pigeon but if you claim ownership they will.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No it is not illegal to own a pigeon. They are not a protected species. Vets also do not want to treat ferals, but as Charis has said, some will if you tell them it is your pet. Some vets still will not see pigeons, and you need to find one that will.

What are you feeding him and how much?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can try these places that were collected a few years back and see if they are still there. They are pigeon friendly.

Avian Health Services
Jeanne M. Smith, DVM
6201 C Enterprise Dr.
Diamond Springs, CA. 95619
8037 Fair Oaks Blvd., #104
Carmichael, CA. 95608
530-621-4171


All-Animal Emergency Hospital
1333 9th Ave.
San Francisco, Ca 94122
415-566-0531
Open after hours 6PM-7AM
Some vets there are certified avian; some not, just depends on the night. Completely capable of providing supportive care and stabilization.

All Animals Medical Center
Atilla Molnar, DVM
23815 Ventura Blvd.
Calabasas, CA 91302

Avian & Exotic Animal Hospital, Inc
Dr. Jenkins, DVM, ABVP Avian
2317 Hotel Circle S. Suite C
San Diego, CA 92108
Phone: 619-260-1412
Fax: 619-260-1499
Pet pigeons and probably ferals if the rescuer accepts financial responsibility.

For The Birds Veterinary Hospital
1136 B DeAnza Blvd.
San Jose, CA
408-255-1739

Medical Center for Birds
Dr. Brian L. Speer
Dr. Scott L. Ford
3805 Main St.
Oakley, CA
925-625-1878
www.medicalcenterforbirds.com

Wildwood Veterinary Hospital
1115 Lucchesi Dr.
San Jose, CA
408-265-8811

4 Corners Veterinary Clinic
1126 Meadows Way
Concord, CA
925-685-0512

Dr. Roger Levoy
Baldy View Animal Clinic
1497 Foothill Boulevard
La Verne, Ca 91750-3451
Phone: (909) 596-7771

Consultation is $ 50 plus set up fee for $ 3.00
Lab (fecal) - $35.++

DR. Mark Restani
1570 Bryant Street
Daly City, CA
650-991-1761


California Rehabbers

Sierra Wildlife Rescue
P.O. Box 2127
Placerville, CA
530-621-4661
Located in the Sacramento Foothills
http://www.sierrawildliferescue.org/photo.htm


Dr. Dunlop
Skyway Pet Clinic
7334 Skyway Blvd
Paradise, California 95969
503-877-4154
http://www.skywaypethospital.com/index/


Wildlife Care
5211 Patrol Road
McChellan, CA 95652
916-965-9453
http://wildlifecareassociation.net/

Colorado

Glenwood Wildlife rehabilitation Center
Emergency Hotline 303-823-8455
Boulder, Co 80308
[/color]Connecticut (Veterinarians)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Charis said:


> I have to say you have a *PET PIGEON* that is ill. They likely won't treat a feral pigeon but if you claim ownership they will.


Would I have to prove it's my pet in some way? Have they ever asked you for registration or something like that? I'm just worried they would find a reason to take the pigeon away if I didn't have evidence of a history with the bird.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> What are you feeding him and how much?


We've been feeding it a wild bird seed mix that I happen to already have. I also put out a sprig of millet, a couple blueberries and raspberries, and a very small dish of corn. It hasn't shown interest in anything besides the wild bird seed. It's very picky with the bird seed and throws a lot of it out of the dish searching for its favorite pieces. It's hard to tell how much the bird ate overall but we did fill up the dish (which probably takes about a half cup) once in the morning and once at night today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you for the list of vets, I will look into it!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

It is legal to keep any pigeons. Tell any vet it is your pet. Please check out the places Jay3 listed as well as Palomacys facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/Palomacy/
Glad to hear he is eating. May just be starving. Thank you for helping him. We live in Atascadero just north of San Luis Obispo. Maybe the poor bird was lost or confused due to the fires in Goleta. We take our birds to Medical Center for Birds...Drs Speer and Olsen are wonderful and should be able to refer you by phone or email to someone in your area who is pigeon friendly. Someone may be looking for the bird if he got away from his home. Hope Goleta’s fires are out. That area has had more than its share of fires and mudslides. Hope members of PTin your area see this post. Would you like to adopt the bird if no one claims him? Our first pigeon was a critically injured feral, Phoebe. Our local rescue was going to just kill her so we got her fixed up...best pet and family member ever.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Would I have to prove it's my pet in some way? Have they ever asked you for registration or something like that? I'm just worried they would find a reason to take the pigeon away if I didn't have evidence of a history with the bird.


It's all in how you present. Call this number...949-584-6696. Terry. She will probably know of a vet that will see the pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you can call the number Charis has given you. Terri will help.

As far as the food, a good dove mix would e good. Or even add a few things to the mix you are now giving. Like some green split peas and dry lentils from the market. Maybe a little bit of safflower seed. There are things to make it a better mix, and he will eventually get used to eating the different things that he should be eating.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

cwebster said:


> It is legal to keep any pigeons. Tell any vet it is your pet. Please check out the places Jay3 listed as well as Palomacys facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/Palomacy/
> Glad to hear he is eating. May just be starving. Thank you for helping him. We live in Atascadero just north of San Luis Obispo. Maybe the poor bird was lost or confused due to the fires in Goleta. We take our birds to Medical Center for Birds...Drs Speer and Olsen are wonderful and should be able to refer you by phone or email to someone in your area who is pigeon friendly. Someone may be looking for the bird if he got away from his home. Hope Goleta’s fires are out. That area has had more than its share of fires and mudslides. Hope members of PTin your area see this post. Would you like to adopt the bird if no one claims him? Our first pigeon was a critically injured feral, Phoebe. Our local rescue was going to just kill her so we got her fixed up...best pet and family member ever.


Thank you so much for the recommendations! I will try calling Drs Speer and Olsen tomorrow.

When I posted about the lost pigeon on facebook I had a couple people suggest that it could be due to the fires and I think that's definitely a strong possibility. Luckily, the most recent fire seems to be out. Hopefully that will be the last of it for a while...

And yes, I would definitely consider adopting this bird. I've had pet birds for ages and was even thinking of getting one again lately. I will wait to see if an owner comes forward for now though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Charis said:


> It's all in how you present. Call this number...949-584-6696. Terry. She will probably know of a vet that will see the pigeon.


Thank you, I will reach out to her


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> As far as the food, a good dove mix would e good. Or even add a few things to the mix you are now giving. Like some green split peas and dry lentils from the market. Maybe a little bit of safflower seed. There are things to make it a better mix, and he will eventually get used to eating the different things that he should be eating.


Thank you for the suggestions. I will probably add the items you suggested in addition to the bird seed mix since the local pet store doesn't seem to have anything made specifically for pigeons.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Just a quick update on the pigeon since it's now the second night. It seems to have perked up a lot compared to yesterday. It also has not vomited since the first time. I suspect most of the symptoms that looked like illness could have been that it wasn't eating enough when it was outside (or was eating unhealthy foods like fries) and was possibly getting too much sun exposure. I would still ideally like to get it checked out by an expert but I'm continuing to monitor it for signs of improvement. I will contact all the various people I was made aware of to figure out the next step.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a contact for you form a friend in Santa Barbara.
Cat and Bird Clinic in Santa Barbara. Dr. Sellers. She is our wildlife vet.
805-*569-2287‬


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

Charis said:


> I have a contact for you form a friend in Santa Barbara.
> Cat and Bird Clinic in Santa Barbara. Dr. Sellers. She is our wildlife vet.
> 805-*569-2287‬


Thank you. That was actually the first place I called though and they were the ones who told me that if I brought the pigeon in they would have to take it away from me. Perhaps it's because I told them I'd found it on the street (although I made it clear that it was a domesticated breed!) At the time I didn't realize that phrasing it in that way would be a problem since I'd done the research and I was sure that having pigeons as pets was legal 

I called Terry yesterday though and she said she'd get in touch with a friend she has in Ventura who might know of some pigeon-friendly vets in the area. I'm waiting on her response.


----------



## shljk (Jun 25, 2018)

Feed it some dry grains (try to stay away from bread and other processed food) and offer some bird grit,
In the water add some Apple cider vinegar and it should start to improve

If it does not improve take it to a vet


----------

